

Visualizing Transport Options with Transitive.js - trevorgerhardt
http://conveyal.com/blog/2014/04/28/transitive-intro/

======
wiradikusuma
In the demo
([http://conveyal.com/transitive.js/](http://conveyal.com/transitive.js/)) the
blue and orange line unnecessarily overlaps with each other near Rosslyn, and
the path from Start to End through Farragut North Area is unnecessarily
overlapping with blue and orange line. Any particular reason?

~~~
demory
Yes, that's a known issue; the crossing minimization piece still needs some
refinement. Hope to have it fixed within the next week.

------
nevi-me
This is a great initiative, I remember sometime last year I wanted to create
schematic transit map for a few of the services in my city, only to realise
that there might not be software to automate the process. Would have been
great if I took out some paper and Inkscape to try it out, but I moved on to
more important things. Definitely will be following the project, maybe I can
create a GTFS bridge with my dataset and try out the project :)

~~~
trevorgerhardt
Thanks for the feedback! Project is definitely under daily development and
subject to changes but it should be ready for reuse soon.

We use OpenTripPlanner for translating GTFS in a format to use with this. What
type of bridge did you have in mind? What city/services were you looking at?

~~~
nevi-me
I'm in South Africa, developing a public transit planner for Johannesburg and
surrounds (you can check it out at [https://rwt.to](https://rwt.to) [search
for "Naledi, Soweto" to "Hatfield Square, Pretoria" as an example], also
obviously still under development).

I opted not to use GTFS as it didn't meet my needs with regards to many
things, for example I built a pricing engine/calculator which calculates
prices dynamically based on a set of rules, and as a result for train services
that are priced based on track distance, I needed to draw the tracks accurate
to a few meters per km, so that I can extract the pricing information from
there.

When I have time in the near future, I want to write a Node.js script that
converts the data that I have to GTFS, fairly trivial but not a priority at
this point :)

